

His Hindsight Is 20-20 (NYU Professor installs a camera in the back of his head) - elptacek
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703377504575651091530462742.html

======
kenkeiter
Actually, there's only one camera and lens; his hindsight is just 20. Unless
it's a crappy camera, or poorly focused -- then, perhaps only 10.

